# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Бориса Улыбышева

## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Лев

*Борис Улыбышев*,
 Душевно, Борис!

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка, исполнение - Борис Улыбышев
Текст - Булат Бектемир

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Angel_Stike

Странно, мне почему-то ничего из Вашего творчества не доступно:(

----------

